
Obfuscate JavaScript Code Using Node.js - codeforgeek
https://codeforgeek.com/how-to-obfuscate-javascript-with-node-js/
======
lioeters
Would have been nice to include links to the source.

[https://obfuscator.io/](https://obfuscator.io/)

[https://github.com/javascript-obfuscator/javascript-
obfuscat...](https://github.com/javascript-obfuscator/javascript-obfuscator/)

